
Applying Netflix DevOps Patterns to Windows - el_duderino
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/applying-netflix-devops-patterns-to-windows-2a57f2dbbf79
======
Arrezz
It's always interesting reading about the DevOps Patterns that the FAANG
companies use. Not sure how well they fare at the scale of companies that I am
at though.

